# Looking for Space at Janet's Cabin Jan 18-20th?



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

anyone out there?


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

The hut only holds 20 people, it's prime hut trip season, that hut is very popular and full most of the winter. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for someone to give up spots on this forum. Good luck.


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

I already have 12 spaces but was looking for the other group with space. 10th Mountain refuses to put us in contact for good reasons. I wouldn't at all be surprised if they show up with 6 people, when I have 2 people waiting to go.


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Looks doubtful but just in case....


----------

